# Extremely skinny jeans on men



## gio289 (Jan 19, 2010)

Now I personally like skinny jeans on females, I really think its sexy. But I really dont like the coming back fashion trend on men. Im a dude and I wear my jeans a bit baggy to a bit fitted. But dudes nowadays want to wear tight shirts and loud colors with tight jeans that they can share with their girlfriend. lol. Not meaning to offend anyone but what are your thoughts on skinny jeans on men??


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Skinny jeans on _anyone_ are just wrong.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

zookeeper said:


> Skinny jeans on _anyone_ are just wrong.


This.

It also looks so wierd when you're wearing sneakers with them, skinny jeans only really work with boots.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm not really a fan of tight pants, unless it's a volleyball girl wearing spandex, but those are shorts so that doesn't really count. Anyway, I don't follow fashion, and I don't wear tight clothes. I prefer to be comfortable.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

On a somewhat related note, I'd like to suggest that whoever invented those yoga pants that women wear be given some sort of medal. 

That person is a goddamn genius and has improved the lot of humanity immeasurably.

Thank you, whoever you are.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Well, since you ask,

I HATE IT!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Don't like it. I happened to catch a program on MTV the other day (heh, watching that channel makes me feel so old), and all the guys on the show were wearing tight jeans and had their hair long and pressed with a flat iron to look like those anime characters. I was like, "Dang! Those dudes are more feminine than I am!" 

Not attractive at all, IMO...I prefer manly men!


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

I like =]
But I don't like seeing a bulge!


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I was in Portland for two days and saw an insane amount of people wearing skinny jeans. Groups of men, groups of women, groups of men and women, all wearing skinny jeans. I was amazed. And frightened.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Do Not Like. :no


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

I think some guys can make skinny jeans look hot.


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

I don't like skinny jeans on men, its like their bulge is out there for all to see. And to be honest I don't want to look but like a traffic accident you sort of have to just take a peek. I think on women its alright though. As long as they don't look like they've bought two sizes too small and shoved themselves into them.


----------



## bubblywish (Feb 13, 2010)

VeggieGirl said:


> I like =]
> But I don't like seeing a bulge!


veggiegirld that's the best part! LOL

:b

but i do hate this new fashion about wearing your pants under your butt. so pointless!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

i have a few pairs but there is room in the crotch area. if people are wearing em and their tight in the crotch, guys at least, then they need a size bigger. I rather it be fitted than super skinny... i dont wanna wear tights lol


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I don't mind skinny jeans on men. Sometimes it looks pretty damn awesome.

But I'm not a fan of the skinny jeans worn really low. Like I see these skinny dudes with their WHOLE BUTTS sticking out the top of their skinny jeans. That's a weird look.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

I've always liked slim fitting jeans, but not 80's hair metal tight. I really hate baggy jeans too. Skinny jeans are fine on a female though... often quite hot.


----------



## shysnowbunny (Oct 27, 2009)

one word...yuck!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't like to go crazy tight or anything, but skinny/fitted jeans are an awful lot more comfy for me than baggy pants. Levi's 511's are pretty much my gold standard. Here's a picture of the fit, though this isn't necessarily a color I would go for.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

They generally look bad on everyone.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm not a fan of them. The OP's pic looks like a style cross between 80's and early 90's.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My legs are too big and muscular to even think of pulling that off. It looks stupid - must be a new trend.
Ilike loose fitting jeans.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

VeggieGirl said:


> I like =]
> But I don't like seeing a bulge!


That's what they're for. And that's why some men wear them. It's certainly not to be more functional, or aerodynamic, or to work in the farm.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> I don't like to go crazy tight or anything, but skinny/fitted jeans are an awful lot more comfy for me than baggy pants. Levi's 511's are pretty much my gold standard. Here's a picture of the fit, though this isn't necessarily a color I would go for.


They look good, I wouldn't call them skinny jeans.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Skinnies are hot. I've been known to rock them myself.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Micronian said:


> That's what they're for. And that's why some men wear them. It's certainly not to be more functional, or aerodynamic, or to work in the farm.


I do that in the jeans I already wear :um - yeah, TMI.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

*hides* uh i like them and wear them xD


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

:ditto Levi 501s are a perfect fit for me. Not baggy, but not comically tight like the guys pictured at the top of the thread, either.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Sheri said:


> I was in Portland for two days and saw an insane amount of people wearing skinny jeans. Groups of men, groups of women, groups of men and women, all wearing skinny jeans. I was amazed. And frightened.


Hey, how are you liking it out there? I should be getting out there eventually.

On topic, I do own a pair of jeans I would consider tight but I don't wear them much. I simply just don't like having my pants caught up in my bike chain, but I do also hate bagginess. I prefer wearing jeans that just fit normally. I don't like bagginess at all and I also don't like any kind of flare, "ribs", or artificial wear on my jeans. Half the jeans for mean on the market are totally ugly.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

listenjusting said:


> I don't think skinny jeans look that bad on men. Unless they have unusual wide hips, then it looks awful.
> 
> I still wear the Levi's 501 I bought 10 years ago. A lesson I've learnt: don't be cheap on jeans.
> I prefer them to be close-fitting and my shirts to be slightly oversized. I can't stand the feeling of baggy pants or close-fitting shirts. I guess my lack of genital volume and the overproduction of wiggly breast tissue plays its role in my clothing choices.


I have the opposite problem. I have a 33 inch waist BUT I have to wear 34 loose fit or 36 regular fit are my legs get squeezed. I have the physique of a speed skater, WHICH reminds me. That sport is on the Olympics today. I hope Apolo Ohno gets a medal! :lol


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Shoes make or break the look.

For girls, skinny jeans + heels = Hot!

Typically flat sneakers don't look that good, but some girls can pull it off depending on their overall style.

For guys, it sometimes works, but the color of the jeans has to be black with some type of skate shoe.


----------



## magdalena23 (Jan 28, 2010)

Not attractive on men. Well, except for Russell Brand..he wears them well..lol


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

I guess I'm the only one who likes them? lol


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Amanda123 said:


> I guess I'm the only one who likes them? lol


I'm with you. Young skinny guys look great.

It's all about freedom of expression, and why can't guys be into fashion?


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

gio289 said:


>


Anyone else horrified that this is coming back?










Oh, and personally I think skinny jeans are awful.


----------



## gio289 (Jan 19, 2010)

D11 said:


> I'm with you. Young skinny guys look great.
> 
> It's all about freedom of expression, and why can't guys be into fashion?


Its one thing to be fashionable, and its another thing to want to stand out to look overly cool because you think you have "swagger". Nut-huggers just arent for me


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm a slender guy (30 waist, 32 length), but I would not think of wearing jeans that look like they're painted on. There's too much down there to make me uncomfortable in tight clothes.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

TheRob said:


> I'm a slender guy (30 waist, 32 length), but I would not think of wearing jeans that look like they're painted on. *There's too much down there to make me uncomfortable in tight clothes.*


Oh really? :lol


----------



## joho (Dec 21, 2009)

^ Yeah, generally guy's skinny jeans have room 'down there'.

Skinny jeans are the only jeans I wear. And drop-crotch/jodhpur. lol


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

I like skinny jeans on girls.

You can usually tell a person's sexual orientation by his or her pants. If they're tight, he/she probably likes guys. If looser, he/she probably likes girls. Of course, hipsters throw things off a bit... (JOKING!)


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Those look sharp.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

STKinTHEmud said:


> I like skinny jeans on girls.
> 
> You can usually tell a person's sexual orientation by his or her pants. If they're tight, he/she probably likes guys. If looser, he/she probably likes girls. Of course, hipsters throw things off a bit... (JOKING!)


I don't know about that. Sounds like something some macho homophobic jock would say. I see dudes in skinny pants all the time walking around with their girlfriend.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Some can pull it off and some can't!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Emptyheart said:


> Some can pull it off and some can't!


+1, pretty much what it comes down to.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Ospi said:


> +1, pretty much what it comes down to.


Lol I'm one of those who can't


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

i think the biggest problem with skinny jeans is putting things in your pocket. i put my wallet in the front pocket and it messes it up. I guess im not hip enough to have a money clip.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Don't like them. To me they're uncomfortable and i don't like the way they look... makes everything look out of proportion and silly to me.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Hate them. :blank


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

strawberryjulius said:


> Oh really? :lol


lol... I knew that would draw some comments. Use this one next time:


----------



## sublimit (Aug 16, 2009)

I find guys in skinny jeans really unattractive. Women can pull them off because we have curves! It just looks weird when guys wear them, imo.


----------



## Man Is An Island (Oct 12, 2009)

nightrain said:


> This is how skinny jeans should look if they fit you right.


Chicken legs? I didn't know those was desirable.


----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

I love them.

I wear them, and I think they look HOT on guys.


----------



## Derekgnr (Nov 9, 2003)

I wear Levi's Slim Fit jeans(cause my legs are slim). They fit better and are more comfortable than regular fit jeans. I don't like pants baggy on my legs.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

Futures said:


> I don't know about that. Sounds like something some macho homophobic jock would say. I see dudes in skinny pants all the time walking around with their girlfriend.


Hence, why I wrote "joking" both in caps and with an exclamation point.


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

Generally not really liking the skinny jeans trend, but it depends on the fit I guess. Some guys can really pull it off though. Like in the pic nightrain posted, that looks fine.


----------



## rescued (Nov 7, 2009)

nightrain said:


> I wear skinny jeans most of the time. I'm _really _skinny though, so most of them don't even look tight on me :b


This. They're way more comfortable for me than looser fitting jeans, and I massively prefer the way I look wearing them, looser clothes look pretty strange on me.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

BeNice said:


> Hey, how are you liking it out there? I should be getting out there eventually.


It's pretty nice out here! We don't know a soul in town, but we're enjoying the awesome weather. I'm hoping to start volunteering someplace soon so I can start meeting some people.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I totally ignore fashion trends. I wear relaxed fit jeans because that's what fits those of us who aren't skinny. I'd prefer pants that allow for sitting without being nut crackers.


----------



## Vine_of_Sodom (Jan 18, 2009)

I can't wear skinny jeans mainly because they are so ******* uncomfortable.. But I think if you can wear SLIM jeans you should defintely go for it. slightly tighter fitting clothes always look better.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

zookeeper said:


> Skinny jeans on _anyone_ are just wrong.


:ditto


----------



## banjerbanjo (May 18, 2009)

I wear slim or skinny jeans, but that doesn't mean that they're skin tight. They work for my body type. I have thin legs, so if I wear regular or relaxed fit jeans I feel like I'm wearing parachute pants.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Depends who's wearing them - some people can pull it off, some can't (goes for both guys and girls).


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I've always worn slightly baggy jeans just part of my style not really into the skinny jeans trend. If you like them then that's fine by me they look ok on some guys. Id rather see a girl wearing em though


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

My boyfriend wears skinny jeans. I think he looks adorable in them. He doesn't ware the painted-on type (like I do!), but he still wears skinny jeans.
A lot of my friends, who are a way skinny and smaller than my boyfriend (who is a sturdy, solid type of guy, not fat at all, just not a toothpick like my other friends). I love the look, personally.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I wear them tucked into my boots, but I just don't like them on guys.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

tight jeans on women? yum!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I prefer jeans on extremely skinny men.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

I never realized many here are so conventional. :sus

Since when should people bother about what other people wear? I love outrageous people, fashionadoes, eccentrics, the lot.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

I don't think it's "conventional" they just so happen to be in the shops at the moment. 

I love skinny jeans I feel fat and dumpy in baggier ones. I was looking for them years ago but nowhere sold them so I'm happy now . I also think on certain guys they looks hot, other times they can make a hot guy less attractive. If a guy said this about women he's have his head ripped off but... only skinny guys can wear skinny jeans. I usually see that style of big hair and skinny jeans, maybe it balances it out... it looks cute though.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Delicate said:


> *I don't think it's "conventional" they just so happen to be in the shops at the moment. *
> 
> I love skinny jeans I feel fat and dumpy in baggier ones. I was looking for them years ago but nowhere sold them so I'm happy now . I also think on certain guys they looks hot, other times they can make a hot guy less attractive. If a guy said this about women he's have his head ripped off but... only skinny guys can wear skinny jeans. I usually see that style of big hair and skinny jeans, maybe it balances it out... it looks cute though.


Sorry, I meant it to mean lacking originality or individuality as most here do not like skinny jeans on guys. I do, skinny guys look great in them.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Skinny jeans look hot on on girls but don't like em on guys. I prefer baggy. I'd never wear skinny jeans but to each his own.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

D11 said:


> Sorry, I meant it to mean lacking originality or individuality as most here do not like skinny jeans on guys. I do, skinny guys look great in them.


 Oh sorry I totally misunderstood I didn't mean anything. What I said didn't make sense lol, it's been a long few days.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

dax said:


> Skinny jeans look hot on on girls but don't like em on guys. I prefer baggy. I'd never wear skinny jeans but to each his own.


I agree and they're just uncomfortable. I have fairly thick upper legs and big glutes (its muscle!) - I just don't think skinny jeans look good on anything but a thin frame...preferably girls. Skinny jeans on guys to me most of the time just looks ridiculous.


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

Delicate said:


> I love skinny jeans I feel fat and dumpy in baggier ones.


^I agree. Plus, I think they are a lot more comfortable...or at least the pairs I have are.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

The big shoes (Nikes?) and skinny jeans do look really weird. That seems to be the rage with the younger set. That and those stupid big giant colorful 80's sunglasses.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

nubly said:


> tight jeans on women? yum!


:yes

Tight is good, but skinny jeans just look weird (in my opinion).


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Anyone see the Always Sunny In Philly when Frank got a pair of skinny jeans? :lol


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

dax said:


> Anyone see the Always Sunny In Philly when Frank got a pair of skinny jeans? :lol


Hahaha yeah. The "humpty dumpty" vibe lol


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

somethinginthewind said:


>


I like this (the girl, the pants and the heels). I'm probably in the minority of men, but I like slender, waifish types.


----------



## Adym (Jan 1, 2010)

I like them, I wear them as much as I wear my slim fits, But I think they look better on women.


----------



## gjloh (Nov 10, 2003)

Male or female if they are going to be tight make sure they are real tight and make em outta leather or vinyl.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

Skinny jeans are great for girls and guys. Sexy!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

nubly said:


> tight jeans on women? yum!


Does anybody think either of them could manage to sit down without showing off a "coin slot" or "whale tale"?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Ultrashy said:


> Does anybody think either of them could manage to sit down without showing off a "coin slot" or "whale tale"?


 :spit Oh, ye gods!


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

Zaleth said:


> I have one pair of very slim fitting black jeans, but I only wear them with Doc Martens. All the rest of my jeans are a little too wide because I'm skinny.
> Only got the skinny jeans to put on fishnets over.
> Before anyone asks- I look like a more toned down version of this, brown deathhawk, have eyebrows, etc.


^^ That's cool man. It's good to see people like you who wear such things because a lot of people choose to dress more conservatively which is boring and grey. 
You add some colour


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

So I'm unenlightened and had to look up whale tail, and in the process discovered that there's a wikipedia page for "buttock cleavage."

I'm not sure if that's amusing or depressing.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

I love skinny jeans. I think it's the only style of jeans that look good on me.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I love skinny jeans..It's that or straight jeans for me,but I think it looks alright on me,but I'm tall and relatively slim..Don't really like bootcut on myself,but I guess it's a matter of taste.

Anyway,when it comes to guys I've seen some that can pull it off and some not and it's the same with girls all though I think girls come out of it better.I think guys only look good in slim jeans if they're skinny or average can work also.
It depends on how the guy looks..


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

UltraShy said:


> Does anybody think either of them could manage to sit down without showing off a "coin slot" or "whale tale"?


:teethI think the pants has to be either really tight or too big for that to happen.
Never happens to me.(I hope :afr)


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I grew up in farming country competing on horses. Everyone wears jeans that fit. Not stuff that you have to stop to pull up while in the middle of chasing down livestock or that might cause you to get yourself thrown and killed off your horse. Also nothing too low cut in the hips and it better be boot cut at the end of the leg.


----------



## Braxietel (Jan 9, 2009)

I think I might go get some skinny jeans tomorrow.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

VeggieGirl said:


> I like =]
> But I don't like seeing a bulge!


LOL. I always wondered that.

And yeah, I like girls with skinny jeans...but they got to look good in them to pull it off.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Man, those were like the worst trends in HISTORY! I mean, HISTOOORRRRYYYYY!!!!! It's like no one knew what style was so they blended a whole bunch of different colors and sizes together for compensation. lol.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Phibes said:


> Skinny jeans are great for girls and guys. Sexy!


I used to skate for years. There is no way in heck I'd wear these jeans skating! First off, the irritation and constriction-yikes! Secondly, one wrong stretch/fall your jewels are gonna be all over the place!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I think they look good on certain people, as long as they fit properly and they suit their body shape/type. I went out with a guy who wore them and he had really broad shoulders and big hair so the effect with skinny jeans was that he tapered in towards the bottom. He had the proportions of a carrot. xD


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

bwidger85 said:


> Man, those were like the worst trends in HISTORY! I mean, HISTOOORRRRYYYYY!!!!! It's like no one knew what style was so they blended a whole bunch of different colors and sizes together for compensation. lol.


I've always got my eyes open for a pair of Zubaz pants.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

http://us.levi.com/shop/index.jsp?clickid=header_men&categoryId=3146842&camp=CMS_HP_Men_030810

"Now we're definitely gonna get laid, guys"


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

zookeeper said:


> So I'm unenlightened and had to look up whale tail, and in the process discovered that there's a wikipedia page for "buttock cleavage."
> 
> I'm not sure if that's amusing or depressing.


Yeah, Just Say No to CRACK!

If you can't pull your jeans all the way up like they should be, ya' need a bigger size!!!!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

bwidger85 said:


> Man, those were like the worst trends in HISTORY! I mean, HISTOOORRRRYYYYY!!!!! It's like no one knew what style was so they blended a whole bunch of different colors and sizes together for compensation. lol.


Saved by the Bell! :troll :lol *There's Kelly Kapowski on the right! :haha
I don't even remember anybody wearing those except for, like, people who worked out and stuff.


----------



## Kwinnky (Oct 23, 2009)

gio289 said:


>


Those aren't jeans, those are tights.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Those rappers don't care about a draft aft, do they? :no
Those jeans look like they belong on a kid in middle school. They are several sizes too small.


----------



## WalkingOnEggShells (Mar 17, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> Don't like it. I happened to catch a program on MTV the other day


MTV? C'mon man. <_<



> and all the guys on the show were wearing tight jeans and had their hair long and pressed with a flat iron to look like those anime characters. I was like, "Dang! Those dudes are more feminine than I am!"


....*nonchalantly looks away and whistles*


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

People don't realize they are caught up in a fad. These young guys walking around in skinny jeans and flannels and whatever else don't realize how generic they look. You know, there's about 587,943 other guys wearing almost the same exact outfit you are right now. I'm not saying flannel/plaid or even skinny jeans are bad, and plaid will never go out of style. I personally like flannel/plaid/western shirts in small amounts. All of these things have just become an extremely common thing now, a bit of an overload. It doesn't have the same effect as when jerk offs in Williamsburg were dressing in a similar fashion in 2000.


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

To each their own. I think things that are 'fitted' look much better than baggy. Most clothing nowadays is designed for the '67% majority'. A typical button up department store shirts looks ridiculous on me, while the shoulders fit okay, there is so much extra material at the waistline I could make curtains (if I knew how).


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I've noticed that at least in the past, if not now, clothes do often fit too big. Only until recently have I noticed clothes that just fit normally. I think it has something to do with Americans being fat.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

BeNice said:


> People don't realize they are caught up in a fad. These young guys walking around in skinny jeans and flannels and whatever else don't realize how generic they look. You know, there's about 587,943 other guys wearing almost the same exact outfit you are right now.


I completely agree.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Johnny_Genome said:


> To each their own. I think things that are 'fitted' look much better than baggy. Most clothing nowadays is designed for the '67% majority'. A typical button up department store shirts looks ridiculous on me, while the shoulders fit okay, there is so much extra material at the waistline I could make curtains (if I knew how).


I have that problem with shirts too. Most seem to give that "clothes hanger" effect where it just hangs on me. But if I go down a size, then it's bursting at the seems.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I wouldn't mind wearing something that looked on the tighter side as long as it was custom fit. If only I had the money.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

they're like beards, or ponytails. only certain guys can do this look.


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

Futures said:


> I have that problem with shirts too. Most seem to give that "clothes hanger" effect where it just hangs on me. But if I go down a size, then it's bursting at the seems.


Yah, I only buy shirts labeled as 'fitted' otherwise I get the coat hanger effect.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> Those rappers don't care about a draft aft, do they? :no
> Those jeans look like they belong on a kid in middle school. They are several sizes too small.


They look like elves...

Anyways, I've also witnessed this big gap in sizes for clothes in stores. You go in to buy something that fits you well and you tend getting stuff that is too large or too small, and I don't even think I've changed my size in years! Idk...


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Robert Plant of Led Zeppelin was well-known for his tight jeans. They were also very popular among the big hair bands of the '80s. Actually, the big hair bands were more known for tight fitting latex pants, which are even worse.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

I think it's super sexy!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't love them. I don't hate them. I don't care about what people wear in general. Would I date a man who wears skinny jeans? If I liked them enough to consider dating them at all (jeans aside), and they promised not to wear mine...they probably wouldn't because both pairs have girly pockets that make my butt look cute, haha. I just want them to wear belts...properly. 4-year-olds fasten those *****es right. You can, too!


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Jnmcda0 said:


> Actually, the big hair bands were more known for tight fitting latex pants, which are even worse.


Give it a decade or less. Heck, it's probably only halfway there to becoming some ironic trend amongst young adults.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

man, those guys in that picture are really...colorful

and that one on the left didn't take the price tag off his shoes. What a genius.


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

wow this sux...i wear skinny jeans...i mean not skin tight but considered skinny


----------



## Tristram (Feb 9, 2008)

Most guys look horrible in skinny jeans, but some skinny dudes can pull them off ok.

I'm more bothered by girls wearing all these leggings and tit curtains in public. I wonder what might happen if I tried to get into a night club in my jammies.


----------



## Lensa (Mar 12, 2010)

I hate this trend too..there are a lot of guys walking around looking like a Jonas brother in disgustingly _tight_ jeans at my high school. I don't like extremely baggy jeans on guys either..fitted looks best in my opinion.

The guys in the first pic aren't too bad..but I don't like that the booty is hanging out either. The second pic is just nasty.


----------



## bobthebuilder (Jun 17, 2009)

Stilla said:


> Skinny jeans looks good on skinny people!


But they are so uncomfortable......I have considered 'slim' jeans, i do look good in them, but i still feel they lack room. Currently I wear low-rise bootcut- they fall over my shoes well, without dragging on the floor, and they fit well, not baggy but not tight either.


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

If they can pull it off, I think it looks cute.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

No likey. I like the baggy jean look. Not the ridiculous falling-to-the-floor one or anything though.


----------



## EllenDorn (Jul 2, 2010)

Sheri said:


> I was in Portland for two days and saw an insane amount of people wearing skinny jeans. Groups of men, groups of women, groups of men and women, all wearing skinny jeans. I was amazed. And frightened.


haha. i couldnt imagine living somewhere and NOT seeing them on a daily basis. ive grown to like them, because if i didnt i wouldnt have any friends


----------



## notyourstar (Jun 11, 2010)

I almost exclusively wear skinny jeans. I find that bootcut jeans make me look shorter and heavier. And honestly I'm probably 10x more likely to give a guy a second glance if he can pull off skinny jeans. But the whole band guy look is definitely my type.
However, I don't like the technicolor look like in the OP's picture. Not into scene kids. Black, gray, and regular ol' blue jeans are just fine.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I bought a really nice pair of diesel krooley jeans today, they're pretty skinny but that's only cause of my buff legs oh yea!!


----------



## 4realguy (Mar 11, 2010)

i think girls should be the only ones wearing tight or skinny jeans, i dont see how thats comfortable and it looks awful, but i aint going to hate if thats the style you like then cool


----------



## Cedilla (Dec 25, 2009)

I wear slim fitted jeans most of the time. I can't really wear baggy clothes though because im a skinny dude, and it looks like im wearing a potato sack and a skirt, if I wear a baggy T, and jeans.

Also skinny jeans on a girl=sexeh, but not with heels, for some reason I just don't like high heals.


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

I personally can't stand skinny jeans, I prefer them baggy without the waist being round my knees... One thing I don't get is, how on earth do your balls not get sufficated? I'm not sayin' mine are big or anything but I have a hard enough time trying to get comfortable sitting down in normal fit jeans without a little tightness around the area.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I don't mind guys wearing skinny jeans if they have nice built legs. It's when a guy is too skinny then skinny jeans look wrong (despite the fact that's why the jeans are called 'skinny' because they are designed to fit skinny legs)
Still I prefer guys to wear bootcut or straight leg or crop jeans


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Cedilla said:


> I wear slim fitted jeans most of the time. I can't really wear baggy clothes though because im a skinny dude, and it looks like im wearing a potato sack and a skirt, if I wear a baggy T, and jeans.
> 
> Also skinny jeans on a girl=sexeh, but not with heels, _for some reason I just don't like high heals._


Oh, really? Didn't you know that it's a _hard-wired innate thing _for men to like high heels and whistle and grope women for wearing them 'cause they're askin' for it? :b Oh I'm kidding.

These days I personally don't like wearing jeans that are too tight. They generate quite a bit of heat and it's not very good for my vulva.

The weird thing about crotches on jeans/pants in general is that they NEVER fit me properly. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

zookeeper said:


> Skinny jeans on _anyone_ are just wrong.


I agree.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> These days I personally don't like wearing jeans that are too tight. They generate quite a bit of heat and it's not very good for my vulva.


Ummmm... I'm not sure what to do with that. :shock


----------



## boredandalone (Jun 27, 2010)

IMO you guys are totally wrong. First of all, skinny jeans that reveal your... package... are not fitted correctly. I have 2 pairs of levi 510 super skinnys and they are so comfortable. They are 2% spandex so they have a stretchy feel to them. During cold weather i wear them everywhere because they are so comfortable.


----------



## Star Zero (Jun 1, 2010)

gio289 said:


>


Well, for starters, their....um...BEHINDS are hanging out(along with their man undies, lol)...which i find HORRID! I'm so tired of guys walking around and lifting their shirts to scratch their stomachs like apes, and seeing their entire underwear with a tiny belt tightened under their buttcheeks. 

...As for tight pants, i am really undecided on the whole thing. I wouldn't like my guy wearing them...i don't think?


----------



## Iota (Mar 24, 2010)

As for men in skinny jeans/pants... this is a trend I am frightened of. Some men can pull it off, sure, but there is a fine line. I prefer men wearing clothes that appear at least somewhat comfortable, although of course, no one asks me. :b (And to any man that wears these jeans/pants-- don't worry about it. I'm sure you look fine.)

One thing I dislike is when I go to buy jeans/pants and eveything is skinny-flavor... it is an unfortunate trend, for at least, myself. Personally, I don't like having a tug of war everytime I try to put on pants or jeans... it is annoying. I am a so-called 'skinny' person but have muscular legs and curvy hips. Therefore, this skinny-jean look is something I prefer to not display to the world :b


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I generally prefer this kind of cut, slim in the leg with a boot cut at the bottom. I do have a pair of skinny cords from american apparel though.


----------



## TallGuy87 (Jan 9, 2010)

They're terrible, disgusting atrocious things that should all be burned...

(Oh yeah? What do you have to say about this than?)










:shock WHAT?! How did you get that picture!?


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

Extremely skinny jeans on guys are a big turn off. But regular ones are fin on girls, there not really tight but fitted well. I have a few pair, but there more like fitted jeans.

Really skinny jeans looks odd.


----------



## Cedilla (Dec 25, 2009)

This is more of what I like to wear, like I said earlier I like the fitted jeans, the super skin tight skinny jeans don't really appeal to me. In other words I like the classic straight fit jeans, but a just a bit slimmer, and the darker prints are classy.:yes


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

It doesn't bother me. It can look good, but not in any of the pictures the OP provided.:?


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

nightrain said:


> This is how skinny jeans should look if they fit you right.


They look nice in this picture..


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

Cedilla said:


> This is more of what I like to wear, like I said earlier I like the fitted jeans, the super skin tight skinny jeans don't really appeal to me. In other words I like the classic straight fit jeans, but a just a bit slimmer, and the darker prints are classy.:yes


Those are nice.


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

I agree, I hate when people wear skinny jeans and like most of there boxers are showing-its hanging right below there butt...like VERY unattractive.. Same with REALLY baggy pants.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

When they first got popular I of course disliked them.. I naturally run away from trendy clothing. But I bought my first pair recently (I'm female). They're grey and super comfy. And they're not skin tight either, but fit good. I love them.

As for on guys.... Yes, I love it!  As long as they're not women's jeans, too tight, or saggy butted.

When they're extremely tight it can be pretty gross. One time I saw this guy wearing a pair so tight that he had to shuffle like penguin. It was funny.

Here's some examples of skinny jeans on men done right (in my humble opinion)...


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't think you are supposed to rap if you have skinny jeans. I'm pretty sure its some kind of law.


----------



## RobAlister (Apr 4, 2010)

Star Zero said:


> I'm so tired of guys walking around and lifting their shirts to scratch their stomachs like apes, and seeing their entire underwear with a tiny belt tightened under their buttcheeks.


I'm with you on the underwear thing but you lost me on the scratching their stomach thing.


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

Both skinny jeans and baggy jeans are stupid. 
And what's with those over-sized jeans and tees that black people and Filipinos wear? Those are beyond hideous lol


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Some dudes can pull it off, some can't. I can't because I have a big booty for a dude. A ba-donka-donk if you will.


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

Only skinny rock stars can get away with that look.


----------



## BK359 (Jun 29, 2013)

*I Lovee Skinny Jeans*

http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff88/doctorj1015/misc 1/ScreenShot2013-06-29at25312AM.png

Skinny jeans on men is a great look and this is the outfit I wore today. As much as some ppl criticize me i get a lot of compliments from girls regarding how my butt looks lol


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

NO NO NO! Absolutely not! Skinny jeans on men are as bad as, if not worse than chinos! uke


----------



## DiamondEyes (Jun 29, 2013)

Haaaaate it


----------



## Frithrika (May 19, 2013)

I think it looks good sometimes, but it has to be a good fit or it can quickly look awkward rather than flattering on their figure haha.


----------



## Claudio J (May 5, 2013)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> NO NO NO! Absolutely not! Skinny jeans on men are as bad as, if not worse than chinos! uke


*~ LOL!! Call me cray-cray but I happen to think that if you got it. Go for it. What I mean by this is that if you have the much desired tall/lanky limbs, most likely you will fall under those whom can get away with wearing the ultra-tight skinny jeans. Specially if you're into that whole punk-rock/skin-head/goth-emo scene where dark colors are a staple. Come on, they look pretty bad-*** with a leather jacket & some Doc Martens. :um

I on the other hand was cursed by inheriting a medium stocky build with considerable hips & thieghs that I am sure were intended for child bearing. Damn you baby jesus!! Damn you ta hell!! But standing at 5'10 I have gotton away with, wait for it, wait for it...Wearing both slim fit & skinny jeans. I just upgrade up one size, and buy them so that they hit the perfect length above converse/vans/sneakers either rolled up or not. What the fawk am I blah-bering about?

Point is that clothes are something that aid. Not harm. Buy clothes that fit (not clothes that require special tools to peel off) & work for your specific body type, don't go into them thinking they're suppose to fit you a certain way because thats hella stupid & unrealistic, not everybody has the same proportions, and...Badda bing, badda boom.

Same goes for "chinos". Dress em up with suede chukka boots, dress em down with a pair of converse & a t-shirt and you're casual enough for whatever. Like jesus freaggin' christ people...Live a little!! *


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> NO NO NO! Absolutely not! Skinny jeans on men are as bad as, if not worse than chinos! uke


No no, chinos are definitely worse. :b


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

It really depends on the type of body and somewhat less of the age of the guy. So it depends.
I don't wear them because they're uncomfortable.


----------



## Claudio J (May 5, 2013)

Charmander said:


> No no, chinos are definitely worse. :b


*~ He he he....Cotton Chinos are the only pants that will save a man by providing casual comfortable pants that will look well put together, versus having to have tailored dressier pants in some ungodly itchy material the likes requiring a matching blazer.

Chinos look best like this:

(Neutral colored, form fitting, but with room for movement & not necessarily in light powder colors, I wouldn't wear powder blue chinos)

















Not, like this:

(Tight as hell)









(Bulky, messy)








*


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Claudio J said:


> *
> (Tight as hell)
> 
> 
> ...


The baggier ones do look much nicer! Unfortunately all I seem to see over here are the brightly coloured super tight-fitting ones. >.<


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

skinny jeans on men is generally a no no. good looking guys are okay in those but well, good looking people can look good in basically everything, even if their fashion sense is disaster.


----------



## Claudio J (May 5, 2013)

The baggier ones do look much nicer! Unfortunately all I seem to see over here are the brightly coloured super tight-fitting ones. >.<[/QUOTE]

*~ I would only wear the baggier ones to do carpentry. Or...To go camping. :yes*


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't like seeing skinny jeans on anyone regardless of gender. I feel constricted just looking at people wearing them.


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Not at all


----------



## mfd (May 5, 2013)

Skinny jeans are a ploy to decrease the population over time, due to the tightness of the jeans rendering the male wearers infertile.


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

Men can only get away with it if they're REALLY thin. Then I think it looks hot. Otherwise just no :|


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

Depends on the person.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

It's only a problem when you see too much hanging out through them.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Neeneneeeneee man,nee.Please,wear real man pants.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

if your tall, skinny with no ***, they look great. for everyone else...... :blank

These look immaculate 


















But lets take a few things into account...... Their thighs are thinner then alot of mens freakin arms (the first pair posted are 21 cm's [which equates to a little over 8 inch openings]) and they clearly have height for their body type (even if they arent 6 feet, for how petite their frames are they have good height).


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

The fitted (at least an inch of slack, and not so taken inward around the calf) look is best. 

If you're a slight/androgynous built male, you can pull off the tight stretch jean look.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Charmander said:


> The baggier ones do look much nicer!


 Those don't look like chinos, they're more like combat trousers.. That's the sort of thing I wear, only not that colour :lol


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Spritz11 said:


> Men can only get away with it if they're REALLY thin. Then I think it looks hot. Otherwise just no :|


i spent all of my teenage years very thin and I hated it, , and the last thing I wanted to wear were jeans that were tight and made me look like some ridiculous chicken legs........no guy should look like a twig......I prefer things that fit round the butt, but don't grip the legs like tights for god sake.

i like those crosshatch ones..etc...those are good round the butt, but dont leave you with twig legs.....


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I hate skinny jeans. >_< I wear somewhat loose jeans. I heard that skinny jeans cause nerve damage.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Yuck. Hell no.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

The in between looks good. I wear levi 514 and I'm told it suits me. ( They make your bulge stand out too fyi ).


----------



## jessabones (Jun 25, 2013)

Fitted jeans, like Kiba's example up there because I love men's legs especially in something fitted. But skinny tight, nut hugging, i-cant-sit-down-comfortably jeans. **** no. No one wants to see the outline of your pocket monster in your pants. No matter how big it is...


----------



## BK359 (Jun 29, 2013)

i alwayss wear skinny jeans. these are my favorite white pair of skinnies
http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff88/doctorj1015/misc 1/ScreenShot2013-06-29at31237AM.png
i personally prefer women's jeans over men's because they are tighter and fit better btw. get some criticism but most girls tell me how nice my but looks so i'm ok with it lola


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I only own skinny jeans. 
But I'm not usually a fan of them on guys.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

FoundAndLost said:


> The in between looks good. I wear levi 514 and I'm told it suits me. ( *They make your bulge stand out too fyi* ).


 :haha


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

I wear skinny jeans...


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

KILOBRAVO said:


> i spent all of my teenage years very thin and I hated it, , and the last thing I wanted to wear were jeans that were tight and made me look like some ridiculous chicken legs........no guy should look like a twig......I prefer things that fit round the butt, but don't grip the legs like tights for god sake.
> 
> i like those crosshatch ones..etc...those are good round the butt, but dont leave you with twig legs.....


I never said I was writing about how everyone felt. I was just putting my own personal opinion which was that I love very thin boys in skinny jeans. You may of hated being thin, but that's fair enough, I never said you didn't  
I'm just stating what I like, sorry if that doesn't fit in with the crowd xD


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Spritz11 said:


> I never said I was writing about how everyone felt. I was just putting my own personal opinion which was that I love very thin boys in skinny jeans. You may of hated being thin, but that's fair enough, I never said you didn't
> I'm just stating what I like, sorry if that doesn't fit in with the crowd xD


ah, its ok it was just my preference to not want to basically amplify the fact that I was skinny back then.......and I m still slim, but beefed up a bit......still prefer to look average or normal build that twig thin......

I also never like wearing black jeans or pants( trousers) black to me it too slimming.......


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

renegade disaster said:


> I generally prefer this kind of cut, slim in the leg with a boot cut at the bottom.


I still kind of dig this style and wouldn't mind buying another pair but would opt for something with less obvious artificial wear. I bought a tightish pair of boot cut wranglers years back, put on weight and split them near the crotch. can't really repair it when the jeans split there lol.
been mainly wearing slim fit stone wash with the ends turned up since then, ones that are a bit more roomy. lost quite a bit of weight though recently so might be able to get away with downsizing.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

no unless you are tall and good looking with great hair


----------

